# "New Posts"



## csxjohn (Jul 13, 2015)

I logged in this morning after being away for a week.  I went to New Posts and had 12 pages but the odd thing is I did not have the ability to click on the last unread post.

It was either the first post in a thread or the last.  This is not how it has worked for me in the past when I click on the new posts links after being away for a day or two.  I usually get the arrow to take me to the last unread post in the threads.

Just wondering if there's a glitch.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2015)

cant reproduce this myself as i only have 1 page of new posts.

anyone else experience this?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm sorry - I am not involved in website construction/maintenance so I can't help you.



csxjohn said:


> I logged in this morning after being away for a week.  I went to New Posts and had 12 pages but the odd thing is I did not have the ability to click on the last unread post.
> 
> It was either the first post in a thread or the last.  This is not how it has worked for me in the past when I click on the new posts links after being away for a day or two.  I usually get the arrow to take me to the last unread post in the threads.
> 
> Just wondering if there's a glitch.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 14, 2015)

Going to new posts this morning everything was normal and I was able to go to the latest unread post in all the threads.  If I had unknowingly logged in or gone to a computer where I was still logged in I wouldn't expect such a large number of pages of new posts as I had yesterday.

I was just curious, I searched a few of the threads that I found interesting for new posts and will snoop around now that I'm back from vaca.


----------

